# Respighi Roman Trilogy



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't worry, it's not another 'favourite' poll.

If/when you listen to all three tone poems in Respighi's 'Roman Trilogy', which order do you listen to them?

I'm a bit stuck as to which order to place the outer two, but personally I'd put Fountains in the middle as a quiet 'slow movement'-type interlude. Although it has its climaxes, there are considerably fewer than in the other two. I would perhaps go for _Festivals - Fountains - Pines_, but there are 5 other combinations you could use.


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

Aren't they 12 separate symphonic poems?


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

maestro: 

I doubt that I would ever listen to them one after the other--a little too much for the eardrums, LOL! Don't get me wrong, I like all three of them very much--I generally find Resphigi to be a fascinating composer. 

However, after thinking about it, I'd probably listen to "Pines" first, "Fountains" second and "Festivals" last. For me, the "Epiphany" climax of "Festivals" is even bigger than the "Appian Way" climax of "Pines." 

Tom


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pines - Fountains - Festivals.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't heard the Roman Festivals before, I should look it up, then I can give opinion


----------

